# "Ruined" by my lys



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

When I started crocheting I bought my yarn at a box store which was close. I made some scarves, blankets, etc and then discovered my lys. I bought enough cotton yarn to make a few baby bibs for my sil who was pregnant. I made a practice one out of peaches and cream, then two more out of organic cotton from lys. What a difference. I am hooked on my lys. I recently bought yarn from the box store to make a quick project since I was unable to get to lys. They're like comparing night and day. Also, the lys is friendly and knowledgable where at other stores I rarely see anyone other than the cashier. I'm not saying I wouldn't go to the box store again, but my preference is to lys. 
Just my thoughts on this rainy New Jersey morning......


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

There are NO knit shops in our area. Learned a long time ago to use the Web. Know it's expensive but well worth it. :-D


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree, and it's great to support local business owners and discover new delicious yarns! 

I hope no one takes offence about big box stores, they are an option for some, and we all have our preferences. They can definitely be a gateway to yarn craft!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I love our LYS. The girls are so pleasant. Now when I go in they want me to bring things that I have knitted. Kind of a "show and tell."


----------



## Dawna C (Dec 27, 2011)

pardon me for being dumb but what is a lys store?


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Local Yarn Store. The couple that I go to have steered me in the wrong direction more than once. I prefer to use my own judgment and I love the craft stores!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

This would be nice to have such a choice but up here in the mountains of Tn. All we have are box stores.. Go to the next state and same there. These LYS are closing up all over the US they must all think everyone shops the box stores or on line all the time. I like to touch and feel what I am buying and I find you can't do that on line.. So enjoy your LYS while you can you never know how long they will be out there.


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have nothing against box stores, but the variety is amazing at lys. The types of fibers, colors, etc. the first time I went I walked the store with my mouth hanging open going "wow!!"


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> This would be nice to have such a choice but up here in the mountains of Tn. All we have are box stores.. Go to the next state and same there. These LYS are closing up all over the US they must all think everyone shops the box stores or on line all the time. I like to touch and feel what I am buying and I find you can't do that on line.. So enjoy your LYS while you can you never know how long they will be out there.


This one opened about 4 years ago and the parking lot is packed anytime I go. Classes all the time, very involved in community events. People come from quite a distance to go there. Myself, I travel about 35 minutes to get there.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I wouldn't trade my LYS for anything! The owner is very knowledgeable. There are several others within an hour or so from me, and they are all fabulous! I will Never buy yarn from a big box store.


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

I think the LYS is going the way of small book stores. Online shopping and big box stores are taking over. I have one LYS about 20 minutes away. The next closest two stores are 2 hours and 1 hour away respectively. I think we have to support our LYS whenever possible or we won't have any. For people who don't have LYS near or who cannot get out and about for whatever reason, thankfully you have the web. For the rest of us, I think supporting small businesses is important.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Luckily I have WEBS a half hour away can be expensive but the warehouse has a huge selection and keep an eye on sales. Advice from staff and other buyers! Don't otherwise have a lys here


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

Gaildh said:


> Luckily I have WEBS a half hour away can be expensive but the warehouse has a huge selection and keep an eye on sales. Advice from staff and other buyers!


Show off!! I'm jealous. Have never been to WEBS but hear about it from my northern friends.

When we were vacationing in Myrtle Beach I found a wonderful LYS. I told my husband he was lucky it was a 10 hour drive from our home or we would be "yarn poor." A really great LYS is such a blessing.


----------



## Dawna C (Dec 27, 2011)

thank you, MariElyn


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Everyone with a LYS is very lucky, I wish everyday for one to open in my area. My only option is a Hobby Lobby and the clerks there don't really even know what yarn is!


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I am about 45 min from Webs, and I have had great advice from J the lace maker... he is amazing!

I have issues sometimes, it's getting better-- I can't wear wool so alternatives can be tricky depending on the project. I also definitely have budget constraints. .. often it's just a color and tactile fix visit, no purchase.


----------



## CH1956 (Aug 9, 2015)

When I wkd at local JoAnn's, we used to encourage folks to bring in their wk to show us! That was mostly cos of the staff, not mgmt. Retail now thinks if you just ask if you've found what you're looking for,that's enough. Our local quilt shop isn't very friendly. There's one bout 15mi.from here that's wonderful! Mgr. once told me if I gave someone advice and they made a mistake, they could sue the store. We who know how to do this dtuff are few/far inbetween! Clerks now don't know anything.


----------



## kbmmonavie (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words for lys im in jacksonville fl and i have a lys which is not getting many customers right now even tho i have a thousand skeins of yarn and 300 cones of knitting machine yarn and i advertise on craigs list ,on the radio and have a facebook store so i hope the economy gets better soon .Again thanks


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

My lys store closed awhile back. The closest ones now would be out of town, at least 45 min minimum. It's in Berkeley Ca. And the parking is horrible.
I know I would buy yarn way beyond my budget, everything is so gorgeous I never could resist buying yarn just for the beauty. I use Michael's, and JoAnn's, for basics, and on- line stores that I have become familiar with for special blends etc not carried by them.
For large quantities, I think I will try Ice. 
But I do miss the personal and professional help. If one was close, I would shop there.
Tancie


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

I use my local yarn shop cos if you don't use it you lose it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kbmmonavie said:


> Thanks for the kind words for lys im in jacksonville fl and i have a lys which is not getting many customers right now even tho i have a thousand skeins of yarn and 300 cones of knitting machine yarn and i advertise on craigs list ,on the radio and have a facebook store so i hope the economy gets better soon .Again thanks


If you are saying that you are a yarn shop owner, then why don't you add the links to your store - or just it's physical address - to your KP signature line? Can't hurt and might help.

Good luck!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

luree said:


> I love our LYS. The girls are so pleasant. Now when I go in they want me to bring things that I have knitted. Kind of a "show and tell."


My last visit to an LYS was to show the scarf I'd made from the pattern I'd gotten there. I was ignored for about ten minutes. I haven't been back. I have enough yarn and patterns already without getting the cold shoulder. I shop my stash.
Scarf can be seen at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-copper-mountain-scarf


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree! I enjoy our LYS's so much! I go every Thursday to knit with the lady's and shop! 
The box stores are carrying less yarn and they don't seem as nice.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

If I'm going to spend the time to knit a gift I think I owe it to myself and the receiver to use the best yarn I can afford. I know some people will call that being a yarn snob but I think you get what you pay for. It's a wonderful thing that so many things are available to knitter and crocheters! We can all use what we love and be happy with it.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

A cautionary word here...
As a lifelong knitter I have seen literally dozens of LYS's come and go. Aside from the natural ebb and flow of enthusiasm for the home arts, there is a heavy element of blame to lay on our own shoulders when a local yarn shop closes it's doors. 
I too feel the pull of allure from on line low cost vendors and the inexpensive yarns at our box stores. But it is important to note that if we want a nice, NICE yarn for a special project - we need to help the LYS keep their doors open by actually buying yarn from them - even when it could be purchased less expensively elsewhere. I am NOT speaking to anyone on a fixed income or who simply cannot afford more expensive yarns. 
Since I can afford to buy SOME of my yarn at the LYS, that is what I do. I make it a point to patronize the shops in my area and only use WEBS or KnitPicks for things I can't find locally, or if I just simply haven't time to go search the bins for what I need. 
I once watched a patron at a LYS (now closed) ask the owner to help her find yarn for a shrug. She kept the owner occupied for about 30 minutes - allowing the woman to go into the back room to find the "special" color desired. At the register - the customer decided that the total was too costly & left. That was bad enough, but 1 hour later the customer returned to say she'd found what she needed at Michael's but that she'd lost the pattern 
( which she'd gotten for free at a knit group meeting). Would the LYS owner please print her a copy of the pattern? 
I know the customer and know she could have easily afforded that yarn. 
So here's the YARN RULES: buy the best you can afford according to your purpose (which sometimes requires inexpensive yarn!) and patronize your LYS as much as possible. If we don't - they will go out of business and won't be there when we need them. 
RANT ENDED. with apologies!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I am lucky to have a LYS close by. We have knit night every Thursday and up they are doing happy journey specials every Thursday afternoon in August. Special cocktails and yarn sales. What more can you ask for?! It's called Genuine Purl and is Chattanooga. I buy both online and there. IF I buy online it has to be deep discount.


----------



## kbmmonavie (Feb 9, 2015)

thanks ill try that


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

My LYS has items that I can't find at other craft stores. I recently found the best magnetic needle holder at mine. I also found some dp needles that were square and they are really nice. They also had beaded stitch markers that I have not seen at the craft stores. Of course, they have really nice yarn, too. The gal who owns my LYS is very nice, friendly and helpful. I really like going there. They also have a room with couches and a coffee maker where you can sit and knit and visit with others.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm also very lucky to have a LYS very close to me so that is where I choose to buy most of my yarn. I go every Wed afternoon for a knit social to just knit & socialize with other knitters & the owner often joins us. There is always a pot of coffee or tea to be had with maybe a treat. All the clerks are so nice & helpful. Anytime I have a problem I can drop in anytime & there is someone there who can help me (no charge cause I buy my yarn there). They wind my yarn for free as I don't have a winder. Anyone who lives in the area is welcome to join us on Wednesday's. They also hold classes for just about anything you want. I would miss them terribly if they closed so that is why I support them versus the big box stores.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I am lucky enough to have a few LYS in my area. I have visited several of them. The ladies are nice enough, and I have gotten help from them on several occasions when I was a beginner and couldn't figure out how to tink the mess I had created. I learned a few tricks from them and have been able to fix my own messes since then. 

The main problem is that I cannot wear any animal fibers. I find them all itchy, no matter how nice they are. They might feel soft to my hands, but next to my body, they are impossible to wear. So I'm relegated to a tiny corner in each store that has a FEW cotton/linen blends and MAYBE an acrylic or two. I want to support my LYS, but my options are so limited that when I go in to browse, I generally am forced to leave without purchasing any yarn because I can't find any that I can use. I try to buy needles and other notions from them, but I have lots of needles and stitch markers now and just don't have need for many more. And on top of all that, they are very expensive. I can't justify buying yarns I don't particularly like at prices I can barely afford. It's just a real shame. I drool over the pretty wools and alpacas but usually can't find anything to buy. 

As a result, now when I do go in, I get a little bit of an attitude from them. It's like, "Oh, here's that lady who never buys anything because she "CAN'T WEAR WOOL." It's like they don't believe me or something. I don't take up a lot of their time. I have taken about three classes from them (which I really enjoyed) and contribute by buying what I can. But it's very frustrating that none of my LYS carry what I feel are some very nice synthetics or cotton/synthetic blends that I can't find anywhere else but online. I would love to have a place to go and share my interest, but it's just very hard to find. 

I wish I had a WEBS near me; they seem to carry lots of yarn and needles I like and I order from them frequently. But I miss the congeniality of meeting with and talking to other knitters.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I am lucky enough to have a few LYS in my area. I have visited several of them. The ladies are nice enough, and I have gotten help from them on several occasions when I was a beginner and couldn't figure out how to tink the mess I had created. I learned a few tricks from them and have been able to fix my own messes since then. 

The main problem is that I cannot wear any animal fibers. I find them all itchy, no matter how nice they are. They might feel soft to my hands, but next to my body, they are impossible to wear. So I'm relegated to a tiny corner in each store that has a FEW cotton/linen blends and MAYBE an acrylic or two. I want to support my LYS, but my options are so limited that when I go in to browse, I generally am forced to leave without purchasing any yarn because I can't find any that I can use. I try to buy needles and other notions from them, but I have lots of needles and stitch markers now and just don't have need for many more. And on top of all that, they are very expensive. I can't justify buying yarns I don't particularly like at prices I can barely afford. It's just a real shame. I drool over the pretty wools and alpacas but usually can't find anything to buy. 

As a result, now when I do go in, I get a little bit of an attitude from them. It's like, "Oh, here's that lady who never buys anything because she "CAN'T WEAR WOOL." It's like they don't believe me or something. I don't take up a lot of their time. I have taken about three classes from them (which I really enjoyed) and contribute by buying what I can. But it's very frustrating that none of my LYS carry what I feel are some very nice synthetics or cotton/synthetic blends that I can't find anywhere else but online. I would love to have a place to go and share my interest, but it's just very hard to find. 

I wish I had a WEBS near me; they seem to carry lots of yarn and needles I like and I order from them frequently. But I miss the congeniality of meeting with and talking to other knitters.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I am lucky enough to have a few LYS in my area. I have visited several of them. The ladies are nice enough, and I have gotten help from them on several occasions when I was a beginner and couldn't figure out how to tink the mess I had created. I learned a few tricks from them and have been able to fix my own messes since then.
> 
> The main problem is that I cannot wear any animal fibers. I find them all itchy, no matter how nice they are. They might feel soft to my hands, but next to my body, they are impossible to wear. So I'm relegated to a tiny corner in each store that has a FEW cotton/linen blends and MAYBE an acrylic or two. I want to support my LYS, but my options are so limited that when I go in to browse, I generally am forced to leave without purchasing any yarn because I can't find any that I can use. I try to buy needles and other notions from them, but I have lots of needles and stitch markers now and just don't have need for many more. And on top of all that, they are very expensive. I can't justify buying yarns I don't particularly like at prices I can barely afford. It's just a real shame. I drool over the pretty wools and alpacas but usually can't find anything to buy.
> 
> ...


You must be my twin! I, too, have no problems knitting with wool etc...but next to my bare skin I am itching in minutes. I get around this by always wearing a very thin lightweight "liner" under any garment that is made with animal fiber. And there are SOoo many nice patterns meant to be worn over a blouse or shell. Don't give up on wool, alpaca, cashmere....try wearing it OVER something else. Good luck!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> You must be my twin! I, too, have no problems knitting with wool etc...but next to my bare skin I am itching in minutes. I get around this by always wearing a very thin lightweight "liner" under any garment that is made with animal fiber. And there are SOoo many nice patterns meant to be worn over a blouse or shell. Don't give up on wool, alpaca, cashmere....try wearing it OVER something else. Good luck!


Thank you for your suggestion. It's so refreshing to find someone in the same boat I'm in! Of course, I'm usually a very hot person and can't handle layers very well. But I think natural fibers are great for not being too hot. You just reminded me that a long, long time ago, before I knitted, I was able to wear a light wool sweater over a cotton oxford shirt. So maybe if I can buy or make some natural SILK under layers, like a long-sleeve close-fitting thin top, maybe I CAN wear a light wool sweater on top of it. Or even a thin silk turtleneck, so that the wool doesn't touch my skin anywhere. Great idea; I'll give it a try!

I'm going online to LandsEnd and LLBean; they usually sell those under layer tops for layering purposes. Now I'm excited; maybe I can buy some beautiful merino wool or alpaca and knit me a pretty sweater! Oh, boy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I went into a yarn 'dept.' of a big chain. Asked the clerk about a brand of yarn. She gave me a dumb look and walked off. Haven't been there in a long time and don't plan to. :thumbdown: :roll:


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I had a small local woman who started a yarn shop in her new barn, but she was a definite "wool snob" and a bit snippy about the better quality of wool over plant fibers or acrylics. I also have wool allergies, telling me it's "better" than the cotton, linen, silk, bamboo, etc. Won't make it comfortable to wear. I found it unpleasant to shop there, and very pricey to be insulted. 

At Webs they are getting better about non wool, but many suppliers don't offer the colors or patterns in non wool fibers.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree. When I first started knitting I had never heard of a "yarn shop"... Only the "craft stores". 

Now I love going in, feeling the luscious yarns, experiencing the variety of fibers and checking out "the latest" in yarns, patterns and tools.

There is really no comparison.... For me, knitting is about the enjoyment... From choosing the yarn to knitting the project to wearing/giving something unique, from the heart and special.... It starts with the yarn purchase.... Where the fun begins!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

The 'Web', as much as I love it, has caused many knit stores to close.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. It's so refreshing to find someone in the same boat I'm in! Of course, I'm usually a very hot person and can't handle layers very well. But I think natural fibers are great for not being too hot. You just reminded me that a long, long time ago, before I knitted, I was able to wear a light wool sweater over a cotton oxford shirt. So maybe if I can buy or make some natural SILK under layers, like a long-sleeve close-fitting thin top, maybe I CAN wear a light wool sweater on top of it. Or even a thin silk turtleneck, so that the wool doesn't touch my skin anywhere. Great idea; I'll give it a try!
> 
> I'm going online to LandsEnd and LLBean; they usually sell those under layer tops for layering purposes. Now I'm excited; maybe I can buy some beautiful merino wool or alpaca and knit me a pretty sweater! Oh, boy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I just checked...my super lightweight "under layers" are indeed by L.L. Bean. Bought them at Costco in pale pastels, white & black.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

LindaBlueCat said:


> I had a small local woman who started a yarn shop in her new barn, but she was a definite "wool snob" and a bit snippy about the better quality of wool over plant fibers or acrylics. I also have wool allergies, telling me it's "better" than the cotton, linen, silk, bamboo, etc. Won't make it comfortable to wear. I found it unpleasant to shop there, and very pricey to be insulted.
> 
> At Webs they are getting better about non wool, but many suppliers don't offer the colors or patterns in non wool fibers.


Take a look at some of the novelty yarns available. You can use them as add-ons, knitting them into cuffs, button bands, collars, or as stripes to add interest to plainer yarns. I, too, have wool issues, and have been happy to see more and more manufacturers using non-wool fibers, but you are correct - the variety is not as good as it could be.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. It's so refreshing to find someone in the same boat I'm in! Of course, I'm usually a very hot person and can't handle layers very well. But I think natural fibers are great for not being too hot. You just reminded me that a long, long time ago, before I knitted, I was able to wear a light wool sweater over a cotton oxford shirt. So maybe if I can buy or make some natural SILK under layers, like a long-sleeve close-fitting thin top, maybe I CAN wear a light wool sweater on top of it. Or even a thin silk turtleneck, so that the wool doesn't touch my skin anywhere. Great idea; I'll give it a try!
> 
> I'm going online to LandsEnd and LLBean; they usually sell those under layer tops for layering purposes. Now I'm excited; maybe I can buy some beautiful merino wool or alpaca and knit me a pretty sweater! Oh, boy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Several years ago, when I used to go skiing, I used to wear silk "long johns" to keep me warm. They now come in a wide array of colors and styles, so you should be able to find something to work for you. Many of the "undies" now are nice enough to wear on the outside, such as a turtleneck under a wool sweater.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I love our 2 local yarn stores...I find they have a wealth of knowledge and will share with me if I have any questions....not only about yarn...but stitches..patterns...I am so grateful for all their years of knitting experience... the generosity of the kind explanations....the net is a great resource..but I find so many conflicting opinions or methods that I just prefer the first hand opinion of a knitter...yea I know there are conflicting opinions by knitters too..but somehow..looking it up..and reading several differing opinions...does not help me...leaves me going hummm..but I just read on another site....so..I to help support my lys...


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I went to a wonderful lys. When the owner retired, it went 'down hill quickly.' The woman would only show the expensive yarns. It's for sale again and we're all hoping for the best.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

kbmmonavie said:


> thanks ill try that


Do you sell online? if you do please add a link. Personally, I always try to patronize KP retailers whenever possible.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

vjh1530 said:


> Do you sell online? if you do please add a link. Personally, I always try to patronize KP retailers whenever possible.


Good on you!!! I hate to post my cc info etc...so rarely order off the net....


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> So maybe if I can buy or make some natural SILK under layers, like a long-sleeve close-fitting thin top, maybe I CAN wear a light wool sweater on top of it. Or even a thin silk turtleneck, so that the wool doesn't touch my skin anywhere.


another possible source for silk tops is Sierra Trading Post 
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

The LYS nearby in Georgia is amazing..always gorgeous yarns and helpful staff.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

bethieann74 said:


> This one opened about 4 years ago and the parking lot is packed anytime I go. Classes all the time, very involved in community events. People come from quite a distance to go there. Myself, I travel about 35 minutes to get there.


Which LYS do you go to?


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Amen!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I love my LYS, but simply can't afford to buy a lot there. They do carry Knitter's Pride knitting needles, so I've bought those. But as far as yarn goes...for the most part I still clip those JoAnn coupons!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Sammiep said:


> The LYS nearby in Georgia is amazing..always gorgeous yarns and helpful staff.


Which shop do you go to? I go to the Cast-on Cottage in Roswell.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Why do local yarn shops have to be so expensive? Some of us cannot afford to frequent them. WalMart has some pretty good yarns. No they dont have some of the yarn i would love to have, however, as i knit mostly for the homeless, they want serviceable hard wearing yarns. I dont use poor quality yarns. Lots of times i buy from Thrift shops where people donate very good yarns. I mix and match colours and textures and turn out good looking stylish articles.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

I was at Hobby Lobby last week and I can't for the life of me !!!! Think they are a great place to shop for knitting supplies or knitting anything.

Forgot to mention there very Expensive.


:-[ :O :'( :'(


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I love my LYS! Wouldn't stop going for anything! I can't tell you how many times they have helped me with a project!


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

The only yarn store me just closed this month after 10 years. I got so spoiled being able to see and touch so many wonderful yarns. She also had classes and knit-a-longs and you could go there almost anytime to knit and chat with other knitters. Had lovely needles in so many styles you could feel and tryout. I actually cried when I heard she was closing. Wish I had enough money to open a yarn store myself.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I agree. I just wish I had one near me.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

bethieann74 said:


> When I started crocheting I bought my yarn at a box store which was close. I made some scarves, blankets, etc and then discovered my lys. I bought enough cotton yarn to make a few baby bibs for my sil who was pregnant. I made a practice one out of peaches and cream, then two more out of organic cotton from lys. What a difference. I am hooked on my lys. I recently bought yarn from the box store to make a quick project since I was unable to get to lys. They're like comparing night and day. Also, the lys is friendly and knowledgable where at other stores I rarely see anyone other than the cashier. I'm not saying I wouldn't go to the box store again, but my preference is to lys.
> Just my thoughts on this rainy New Jersey morning......


You are very lucky to have a friendly lys near you.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> My LYS has items that I can't find at other craft stores. I recently found the best magnetic needle holder at mine. I also found some dp needles that were square and they are really nice. They also had beaded stitch markers that I have not seen at the craft stores. Of course, they have really nice yarn, too. The gal who owns my LYS is very nice, friendly and helpful. I really like going there. They also have a room with couches and a coffee maker where you can sit and knit and visit with others.


Sounds like heaven.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

klrober said:


> I'm also very lucky to have a LYS very close to me so that is where I choose to buy most of my yarn. I go every Wed afternoon for a knit social to just knit & socialize with other knitters & the owner often joins us. There is always a pot of coffee or tea to be had with maybe a treat. All the clerks are so nice & helpful. Anytime I have a problem I can drop in anytime & there is someone there who can help me (no charge cause I buy my yarn there). They wind my yarn for free as I don't have a winder. Anyone who lives in the area is welcome to join us on Wednesday's. They also hold classes for just about anything you want. I would miss them terribly if they closed so that is why I support them versus the big box stores.


This one also sounds like heaven!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I am lucky enough to have a few LYS in my area. I have visited several of them. The ladies are nice enough, and I have gotten help from them on several occasions when I was a beginner and couldn't figure out how to tink the mess I had created. I learned a few tricks from them and have been able to fix my own messes since then.
> 
> The main problem is that I cannot wear any animal fibers. I find them all itchy, no matter how nice they are. They might feel soft to my hands, but next to my body, they are impossible to wear. So I'm relegated to a tiny corner in each store that has a FEW cotton/linen blends and MAYBE an acrylic or two. I want to support my LYS, but my options are so limited that when I go in to browse, I generally am forced to leave without purchasing any yarn because I can't find any that I can use. I try to buy needles and other notions from them, but I have lots of needles and stitch markers now and just don't have need for many more. And on top of all that, they are very expensive. I can't justify buying yarns I don't particularly like at prices I can barely afford. It's just a real shame. I drool over the pretty wools and alpacas but usually can't find anything to buy.
> 
> ...


Could you ask them to order some yarn for you? Surely, if they know it is not because you don't like their shop that you are not buying, that you cannot wear animal fibers, they would understand. If you asked them to order something you * wear* you would feel more welcome. Have you ever really talked to them about this? They may feel that they are simply teasing you in a friendly way and don't realize how it makes you feel.


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathy47 I don't know how far you are from Gatlinburg but 
The Spinnery is a great shop and also Yarn Haven in Knoxville. Not around the corner but a nice shop, lovely yarns.


----------



## crafter123 (Aug 22, 2014)

What is a box store & what does lys stand for. Just got up a few minutes ago & my brain must not be working yet. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

cathy73 said:


> The only yarn store me just closed this month after 10 years. I got so spoiled being able to see and touch so many wonderful yarns. She also had classes and knit-a-longs and you could go there almost anytime to knit and chat with other knitters. Had lovely needles in so many styles you could feel and tryout. I actually cried when I heard she was closing. Wish I had enough money to open a yarn store myself.


You hit the nail on the head when you mentioned money. I think we don't always think about how much MONEY it takes the owner of the store has to have to keep a business open. They have to pay rent or a mortgage, utilities, any and all operating costs, supplies for the restroom, coffee, need I go on? Wait a minute... I forgot to mention ALL the beautiful yarns and notions. So when we can lets support our local yarn shop. I am sure they will truly appreciate it. Thanks for listening to my opinion. And yes, they and their staff appreciate a pay check as well.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

mmorris said:


> There are NO knit shops in our area. Learned a long time ago to use the Web. Know it's expensive but well worth it. :-D


I don't think that shopping on line is more expensive, it's often much less. (Is that what you meant? Or do you mean that higher quality yarns are pricey?) But you don't get the personal service (and you don't get to feel those soft smushy yarns) and when I can get there, I prefer to shop at my LYS. For a city as large as Houston, there really aren't that many stores. But I'm glad we have them!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

crafter123 said:


> What is a box store & what does lys stand for. Just got up a few minutes ago & my brain must not be working yet. Thanks for explaining.


LYS is a local yarn store. And a box store would include places like Michael's and Hobby Lobby. Absolutely nothing wrong with a box store, and sometimes that's the only local option. And - if people don't shop there, they might stop carrying yarn! All that said, an LYS is more likely to carry a better variety and more luxury blends - alpaca, cashmere, merino wool, etc.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My last visit to an LYS was to show the scarf I'd made from the pattern I'd gotten there. I was ignored for about ten minutes. I haven't been back. I have enough yarn and patterns already without getting the cold shoulder. I shop my stash.
> Scarf can be seen at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-copper-mountain-scarf


Beautiful scarf, Jessica Jean.

I've only once felt uncomfortable at my LYS. Mid-afternoon, weekday, I went in and browsed for a little while. I was the only customer. One of the owners is youngish (30's , my best guess) and she was deep in flirty discussion with a cute delivery guy. I finally had some questions about needles and I definitely got the vibe that I was an unwanted distraction. I had some questions answered but did not buy anything that trip.

I've since been back several times and have had a good experience.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I love our LYS. No one has mentioned that they often have great sales. Ours always has a half price box in the back corner, where I confess, a large portion of my stash is from. It is a wonderful meeting place for the local knitters and the owner is so friendly and helpful.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I wish I had a lys. I shop on line. Just wish you could see and feel the yarn.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Beautiful scarf, Jessica Jean.
> 
> I've only once felt uncomfortable at my LYS. Mid-afternoon, weekday, I went in and browsed for a little while. I was the only customer. One of the owners is youngish (30's , my best guess) and she was deep in flirty discussion with a cute delivery guy. I finally had some questions about needles and I definitely got the vibe that I was an unwanted distraction. I had some questions answered but did not buy anything that trip.
> 
> I've since been back several times and have had a good experience.


My most 'local' LYS is wonderful, never a bad experience. But I've been to others in my city and out of town that are cold, unwelcoming places and I won't spend my money there. It was explained to me once that often, the person starting up a yarn business does it because they love knitting, etc. but don't know how to deal with customers. Whatever, there are too many other places to spend my hard earned money.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

lainey_h said:


> My most 'local' LYS is wonderful, never a bad experience. But I've been to others in my city and out of town that are cold, unwelcoming places and I won't spend my money there. It was explained to me once that often, the person starting up a yarn business does it because they love knitting, etc. but don't know how to deal with customers. Whatever, there are too many other places to spend my hard earned money.


Last time I was in California visiting family, around Christmas, I called around to some LYSs to see if they would allow me to bring Sarge in. He was 10 mos old, hypo-allergenic, yada, yada, yada. If not, then it was cool enough at that time of year and I would leave him in the truck and visit their store quickly. The 3 stores that I called all said yes, I could bring him in.

1st store in Van Nuys, the owner comes around a big shelving unit, surprising both of us and Sarge barked at her! Little dog startled bark, you know?
Owner was NOT pleased to see us, yikes! After apologizing profusely and picking him up to carry, I salvaged the situation by chatting with her and 2 others knitting in the back, and spending a lot of money in her shop. It was well worth it, they had beautiful stuff along with the workhorse Plymouth line.

If I lived in a big metro area, I would have a huge stash and no money for golf!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Get your yarn where you get your help, that was my logo when I had a yarn shop.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Carol J. said:


> Get your yarn where you get your help, that was my logo when I had a yarn shop.


That's a really great way to put it! And I guess that's what I've been doing without really putting words to it. I was traveling for business, had made a major mistake in a lace cardigan pattern, and the woman at that LYS was SO helpful that I wound up buying a small mountain of yarn from her. If she hadn't been, I would have walked out.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

LYS are always a good choice if there is one near. Most of them have courteous people working and a varied selection of yarn. There is a lys about 15 minutes from me They moved into a new location which is about 3 blocks from the old location. I have not been to the new location because of the parking around the store.They usually carry some very nice yarns, and do community projects.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I love my LYS, but its a bit of a drive. I love the attention, help and conversations I get there. Its always nice to walk in to a store and they know your name! I do use Michaels sometimes, otherwise I use the internet, mostly WEBS.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am very lucky that there are several lys within driving distance of my home. But my 2 favorite lys are in Chico, CA where my mother lives. She is currently in a skilled nursing facility (88 years old with a broken arm) so I have been there a lot lately. 

I was using peaches and cream to make pot holders and dish clothes but I bought a beautiful cotton blend for hats at one of the stores. It was a very pleasant experience. I knew exactly what I wanted, I walked in and told them. A very nice lady took me right to some perfect yarn in just the right colors. Using the cotton blend rather than peaches and cream is a world of difference. I will be willing to pay the higher prices in the lys to work with such lovely yarn. I am ruined too.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

We have no LYS anywhere even close to us. They sound wonderful.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I loved my lys and was so sad when it closed at the end of June. Now I have heard a rumour that a new yarn shop will be opening soon, in the same location, with the same store manager but different owner. I am so happy!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mmorris said:


> There are NO knit shops in our area. Learned a long time ago to use the Web. Know it's expensive but well worth it. :-D


We just lost our LYS. I have to confess to being happy to return to buying online--no pressure to buy just to support the LYS, no problems getting all the yarn for a project in one dye lot, and best of all, if I'm patient, there WILL be a sale on the specific yarn I want sooner or later. My stash is large enough that I don't have to sit on the edge of my chair waiting for sales or deliveries ;~).


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> A cautionary word here...
> As a lifelong knitter I have seen literally dozens of LYS's come and go. Aside from the natural ebb and flow of enthusiasm for the home arts, there is a heavy element of blame to lay on our own shoulders when a local yarn shop closes it's doors.
> I too feel the pull of allure from on line low cost vendors and the inexpensive yarns at our box stores. But it is important to note that if we want a nice, NICE yarn for a special project - we need to help the LYS keep their doors open by actually buying yarn from them - even when it could be purchased less expensively elsewhere. I am NOT speaking to anyone on a fixed income or who simply cannot afford more expensive yarns.
> Since I can afford to buy SOME of my yarn at the LYS, that is what I do. I make it a point to patronize the shops in my area and only use WEBS or KnitPicks for things I can't find locally, or if I just simply haven't time to go search the bins for what I need.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Love to support my LYS, but can't afford to always pay their prices. I did read a post by an owner of a yarn store that if everyone who came in bought just one thing (she recommended a card), it would insure that she could stay in business, so, every time I go in, I find something to buy. Yarn if I need it, needles, a pattern, etc. It does not have to be expensive, but I want to contribute to her ability to remain in business.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll have to go to the LYS & see what they have in the line of organic cotton or cotton blends. Thank you for the suggestion.

Dottie


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

My feeling is that if I am going to take the time it requires to knit a project I want to be sure it is quality. THEN if my knitting isn't up to "quality" it may not show so much ~~~    Hey who knows I might be onto something here. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Happy stitchin' :thumbup:


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

where is bloomsbury nj?


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Ruddersrun said:


> where is bloomsbury nj?


Check out Google maps - it's a great tool!! It will pull up a map of this location very quickly.


----------



## BeeSnooks (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree.....ther is no comparison. Lys is very supportive and I support them.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Where is your LYS? Two shops closed that were located near where I live in NJ.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

crafter123 said:


> What is a box store & what does lys stand for. Just got up a few minutes ago & my brain must not be working yet. Thanks for explaining.


LYS...Local Yarn Store

Box store....JoAnn's, Hobby Lobby, Michaels etc.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am lucky to live near Sin City Yarn Shop, in Las Vegas, NV.
The women who work there are SUPER NICE, and they have a large variety of yarn... acrylic to silk. They are so helpful, and the classes are varied and interesting... knit, crochet, loom, spin... anything you want!
I DO purchase at the box stores for charity knitting/afghans, as you can't beat i.e., Hobby Lobby's "I LOVE THIS YARN" for bright, sturdy items that are easy to care for.
I also shop the Web, (Webs, Deramores, KnitPicks, etc.) and I have found a lot of yarn on Ebay.
I guess that's why my stash is so large...


----------



## jackieh (May 28, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> pardon me for being dumb but what is a lys store?


LOCAL YARN STORE--as in not a chain such as michaels, jo ann's walmart


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Our LYS closed due to lack of business. When she tried to reopen in her home it was defeated by the county commission although approved by the zoning commission. You can read about it if you like at the Coastal Courier (Hinesville, GA newspaper site): Local knitting business unravels...http://coastalcourier.com/section/139/article/75064/


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Our LYS closed due to lack of business. When she tried to reopen in her home it was defeated by the county commission although approved by the zoning commission. You can read about it if you like at the Coastal Courier (Hinesville, GA newspaper site): Local knitting business unravels...http://coastalcourier.com/section/139/article/75064/


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

Just found what I am from now on calling my LYS. It's not close about 70 miles away, but such a pleasant staff and I just loved the store. Very worth the trip. Fiber Arts in the Glen, in Watkins Glen, NY. Love this place. And love their stock of yarn equally.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry about the double post..I tried to delete one but do not know how to do that.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

My lys is amazing! The staff is knowledgeable and helpful and their yarn selection ranges from good quality acrylics to cottons, wool and wool blends, etc. I agree that the box stores are handy and some carry decent yarn, but for a true broad spectrum yarn experience nothing compares to a lys.


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

A local yarn shop is closing. I was told by the owner shoppers would come in look at the yarn even take pictures. Then had the nerve t tell her I can get this online cheaper. I have not ordered on line and purchase in person whenever I need yarn I also stock up when there are sales.When traveling I seek out LYS visit and make a purchase I also support locally owned businesses when possible

just my rant


----------



## BeeSnooks (Feb 18, 2013)

I wonder if those shopper considered shipping?


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

farmkiti said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. It's so refreshing to find someone in the same boat I'm in! Of course, I'm usually a very hot person and can't handle layers very well. But I think natural fibers are great for not being too hot. You just reminded me that a long, long time ago, before I knitted, I was able to wear a light wool sweater over a cotton oxford shirt. So maybe if I can buy or make some natural SILK under layers, like a long-sleeve close-fitting thin top, maybe I CAN wear a light wool sweater on top of it. Or even a thin silk turtleneck, so that the wool doesn't touch my skin anywhere. Great idea; I'll give it a try!
> 
> I'm going online to LandsEnd and LLBean; they usually sell those under layer tops for layering purposes. Now I'm excited; maybe I can buy some beautiful merino wool or alpaca and knit me a pretty sweater! Oh, boy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have the same problem and do the same thing. Even acrylics need an under layer for me. I have one LYS close to me but seldom get there because of mobility problems. I usually buy on line and cross my fingers!


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

There is no LYS where I live, so I buy online. I have never been disappointed and there are so many you can get great bargins.


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

Our LYS closed about 5 years ago when the owner lost her battle with breast cancer. I still miss the warm, inviting atmosphere and all the help I received. We have a JoAnns, Michaels, Hobby lobby, and two Walmarts. I will purchase Patons wool from Joanns and bamboo needles(can't believe I didn't have That size). 
Once a year, we go to Reno and I spend the day at Jimmy Beans. Same warm, caring atmosphere of the best LYS!
I get to touch and feel and smell to my hearts delight. All my questions get answered and I'm inspired to keep knitting and stay out of the casinos!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

kbmmonavie said:


> Thanks for the kind words for lys im in jacksonville fl and i have a lys which is not getting many customers right now even tho i have a thousand skeins of yarn and 300 cones of knitting machine yarn and i advertise on craigs list ,on the radio and have a facebook store so i hope the economy gets better soon .Again thanks


Perhaps hosting a knitting 4-H group or a community workshop would help, a community loves another person helping out and they gravitate to those business that help out.
Do you do classes? Keeping the cost of those reasonable, ( they are not in our area). One of our LYS does give free beginner crochet and knitting if you buy their yarn but their yarn is very dear for a beginner that may never catch on to it.
How about a free drawing for yarn or a class once a month, cheaper than ads sometimes. 
Have you ever had an open house with the community knitters that buy from you showing their finished items? 
Sure hope things pick up for you.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> A cautionary word here...
> As a lifelong knitter I have seen literally dozens of LYS's come and go. Aside from the natural ebb and flow of enthusiasm for the home arts, there is a heavy element of blame to lay on our own shoulders when a local yarn shop closes it's doors.
> I too feel the pull of allure from on line low cost vendors and the inexpensive yarns at our box stores. But it is important to note that if we want a nice, NICE yarn for a special project - we need to help the LYS keep their doors open by actually buying yarn from them - even when it could be purchased less expensively elsewhere. I am NOT speaking to anyone on a fixed income or who simply cannot afford more expensive yarns.
> Since I can afford to buy SOME of my yarn at the LYS, that is what I do. I make it a point to patronize the shops in my area and only use WEBS or KnitPicks for things I can't find locally, or if I just simply haven't time to go search the bins for what I need.
> ...


I don't mind your "RANT," but I do wonder how you would feel about a LYS owner who never paid her employees, simply gave them a fistful of money out of the cash register with no records made when they complained, expected them to pay the lease and utilities when it came time to keep the store open or watch the landlord close it down (she did reimburse them eventually), couldn't sell the business in spite of interested buyers because she had no legal books to show them, etc., etc. When I learned all of that, I couldn't even force myself to go to the closing sale. Just me? I have to admit to being appalled.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Our LYS is for the wealthy and not the normal every day knitter. They do not want to help you unless in your hands are the imported yarns ready for purchase. They do not carry anything but the most expensive yarns and to make a baby sweater that will be worn several times and outgrown fast, i refuse to spend exorbitant amount of dollars to make one. Snobbery is written all over their faces. Who are their clients? The ones who come from the communities where the homes start in the mid $700's and up. I will continue to shop online or at Michael's and Joann's.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

bethieann74 said:


> When I started crocheting I bought my yarn at a box store which was close. I made some scarves, blankets, etc and then discovered my lys. I bought enough cotton yarn to make a few baby bibs for my sil who was pregnant. I made a practice one out of peaches and cream, then two more out of organic cotton from lys. What a difference. I am hooked on my lys. I recently bought yarn from the box store to make a quick project since I was unable to get to lys. They're like comparing night and day. Also, the lys is friendly and knowledgable where at other stores I rarely see anyone other than the cashier. I'm not saying I wouldn't go to the box store again, but my preference is to lys.
> Just my thoughts on this rainy New Jersey morning......


What was name of the organic cotton yarn you purchased from your LYS? Would like to see if it is here at our lys.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I agree with you.


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

Please, everyone who has a LYS and/or a local independent bookstore, DO patronize them. They all depend on local support and income. They close if they can't make income exceed expenses. I enjoy the big stores and I do a lot of book-buying online, but things like textiles and special print books I buy from the local indies.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I am from Livingston, MT and we have two quilt stores and one has also gone into yarn so it is now a quilt, yarn shop. The other one also sells yarn, but just Cascade. Both shops stay very busy for being in a small community. There are a lot of quilters and also people that knit and crochet here. We are the north entrance to Yellowstone Park so we get lots of tourists going through this area during the summer. My favorite shop is the one that carries the most yarn but she doesn't carry Cascade yarn because the other store does. I love Cascade fingering yarn for socks and scarves but do not like the store or the help as much. I always feel guilty when I buy there because I love the other shop and the owner is everyone's friend. She is just a love.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> This would be nice to have such a choice but up here in the mountains of Tn. All we have are box stores.. Go to the next state and same there. These LYS are closing up all over the US they must all think everyone shops the box stores or on line all the time. I like to touch and feel what I am buying and I find you can't do that on line.. So enjoy your LYS while you can you never know how long they will be out there.


We try to get up to the Townsend area at least once a year for a couple of very serene and restful weeks. I truck supplies for multiple projects with us because when not meandering around we love to sit by the nearest stream and I either knit or read while soaking up the serenity. I have never understood why there aren't some good yarn shops anywhere around the "Peaceful Side of the Smokies" or near the Gatlinburg side. I just know there are many gorgeous sweater or shawl patterns needing to be worked up for the fall and winter up there. I see others knitting and crocheting up there so I just always wonder why there aren't any thriving shops.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I got spoiled living in NJ where the LYS was less than a 10 minute drive away and I went at least once a week to select something - or sit and knit on Sunday afternoon while DH watched the football game. Here is SW Florida I have to drive at least an hour north to Tampa or south to Sarasota to an LYS. Though the selection is nice, it is too far to patronize more that once in a while. Two other LYS in the area have closed within the past two years. There is also Michael's and TM to check plus Hobby Lobby (which I do not patronize). So I should not complain, but I miss stopping by my old LYS. I agree that it is nicer to feel yarn and then decide, but I have had some good luck purchasing yarn from some KP posters who offer yarn on a regular basis. 
So sorry, those of you who have little or no choice in shopping other than online!


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Does the Commissioner go with you?


----------



## Miss Sew Sassy (Mar 19, 2015)

I learned to knit 49 years ago, not knowing the difference in yarns & used big box stores exclusively for several years, until I found 'good' stuff. Now, I'm not saying the big box stores' yarn is never my go to....I use it on occasion when I am knitting baby items so that the items can be washed.

I look at it this way: If I am going to spend this much time (and money) on a project, I want to use the best possible yarn I can afford.


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

tnx for the definition of lys. I too like the lys, although all of ours have gone out now. When we go to Georgetown Tx. they have a good one. I stock up when I go sometimes. They're usually so helpful in these stores.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

SquidgeWA said:


> Please, everyone who has a LYS and/or a local independent bookstore, DO patronize them. They all depend on local support and income. They close if they can't make income exceed expenses. I enjoy the big stores and I do a lot of book-buying online, but things like textiles and special print books I buy from the local indies.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I have said before how I love Jimmy Beans Wool on line but if you ever have any questions you can all them any time and they are so friendly and helpful. I live about 4 hours south of them and it is a good thing I am not closer!!!!!


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

Where in NJ is this lys? We have two in Westfield but one is moving to Fanwood next month. Better parking and not a second floor location. Big sale this month so they don't have to pack and move a lot.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I too have been to the local shops in Tucson but they're not very friendly, carry high priced yarn & don't care whether you would like help or not. If you're not sitting there knitting w/others, they don't bother to come ask if you'd like help. They're way out of my price range so I'm still buying from my stash and it's amazing how much I discovered I do have & I've moved more times than I can count over the years. It's more than an hour's drive from Oracle, so you have to plan on driving for at least that amount of time, only to find out they don't have what I want. I don't like to have to travel all over town & not be waited on, either.


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

I like the local lys in my area, but I find that their prices are much higher than the big box stores. I'm not all that enthused about Wally World, but I do like the selections in Michaels, Hobby Lobby & Joannes, which we also have in our area. I seldom buy on line unless I am familiar with the yarn brand, because I need to touch the yarns & see the true colors to make a selection.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> A cautionary word here...
> As a lifelong knitter I have seen literally dozens of LYS's come and go. Aside from the natural ebb and flow of enthusiasm for the home arts, there is a heavy element of blame to lay on our own shoulders when a local yarn shop closes it's doors.
> I too feel the pull of allure from on line low cost vendors and the inexpensive yarns at our box stores. But it is important to note that if we want a nice, NICE yarn for a special project - we need to help the LYS keep their doors open by actually buying yarn from them - even when it could be purchased less expensively elsewhere. I am NOT speaking to anyone on a fixed income or who simply cannot afford more expensive yarns.
> Since I can afford to buy SOME of my yarn at the LYS, that is what I do. I make it a point to patronize the shops in my area and only use WEBS or KnitPicks for things I can't find locally, or if I just simply haven't time to go search the bins for what I need.
> ...


It was a good rant.

I like to shop at the LYS for some of my yarn depending on what I am making, but the one closest to me (a 30 minute drive) tends to blow hot and cold. One time you visit and she will be friendly and helpful, the next time she ignores you or brushes you off. She is losing business because of this. Several members of my group have stopped going there.


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

Unfortunately I do not have a LYS only Spotlight and Big W and a couple of $2-00 stores from which to get my knitting yarns from. So do not have the choice of a lot of you other ladies, probably just as well as my stash seems to grow weekly. Happy Knitting


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Look other places. For instance our area quilt shop has a great yarn department.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My last visit to an LYS was to show the scarf I'd made from the pattern I'd gotten there. I was ignored for about ten minutes. I haven't been back. I have enough yarn and patterns already without getting the cold shoulder. I shop my stash.
> Scarf can be seen at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-copper-mountain-scarf


Oh my, your scarf is so unique and looks like a lot of work , but how fun to wear! Well done, yet again!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

misellen said:


> It was a good rant.
> 
> I like to shop at the LYS for some of my yarn depending on what I am making, but the one closest to me (a 30 minute drive) tends to blow hot and cold. One time you visit and she will be friendly and helpful, the next time she ignores you or brushes you off. She is losing business because of this. Several members of my group have stopped going there.


This happened at one of my favourite fabric shops years ago, so a gentle phone call and she had someone come in for her on migraine days. Some just do not see what their attitude of the day does for others. She did sell out to her partner shortly after because her health was more important.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think you have got a fantastic lys,that can give you advice if you need it and when you need it is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a LYS within walking distance from me... A lovely shop. Three years ago, come this October, they moved away. Not far, like a 20-minute drive, including parking. But, I've not been to them but twice. There's another good yarn store that just another 20-minute drive.. but mostly I buy online. If I like Joann's yarns I'd get a 20% discount; I'm employed there as an on-call knitting instructor.


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

anetdeer said:


> Which LYS do you go to?


The knitters edge in Bethlehem, Pennsylvania. I heard there is one in peddlers village, but I've never been there.


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

AnDee said:


> Where in NJ is this lys? We have two in Westfield but one is moving to Fanwood next month. Better parking and not a second floor location. Big sale this month so they don't have to pack and move a lot.


It's the knitters edge in Bethlehem, Pennsylvania. There is one in peddlers village also (grouping of stores) but I've never been there.


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> What was name of the organic cotton yarn you purchased from your LYS? Would like to see if it is here at our lys.


It is Appalachain Baby Design Organic Cotton. I know they have a website, but couldn't find it on the label. Maybe just Appalachainbaby.com?


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ruddersrun said:


> where is bloomsbury nj?


Bloomsbury is in central western nj. About 10 mins from Pennsylvania.


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

that's how I feel. My daughter in law took me to a yarn mill in Eaton Rapids Mich. I also found a wool duster (with a wooden handle), which my husband calls my magic wand. Our local yarn shops are out. bummer. Ree


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

bethieann74 said:


> It's the knitters edge in Bethlehem, Pennsylvania. There is one in peddlers village also (grouping of stores) but I've never been there.


Where is the Peddler's Village, in NJ or Pa.?


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

dottie2 said:


> Where is the Peddler's Village, in NJ or Pa.?


It's twist knitting and spinning in Lahaska, Pa. In bucks county. I've never been there, but they do have a website. Twistknittingandspinning.com


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

I love Knitter's Edge! I was there once last year but have signed up for a class there in September. I saw them mentioned in Vogue Knitting and had a chance to go check them out.

I didn't know about the shop in Lahaska, PA. I guess it is time to go visit the family in PA and do a little sightseeing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

bethieann74 said:


> It's twist knitting and spinning in Lahaska, Pa. In bucks county. I've never been there, but they do have a website. Twistknittingandspinning.com


Thank you for the link. It looks like a real nice place but I live in Monroe County & to get there would take a bit longer than I would want. Thank you again for the information.

Dottie


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

AnDee said:


> I love Knitter's Edge! I was there once last year but have signed up for a class there in September. I saw them mentioned in Vogue Knitting and had a chance to go check them out.
> 
> I didn't know about the shop in Lahaska, PA. I guess it is time to go visit the family in PA and do a little sightseeing. Thanks for the info.


I would love to take a few classes, but they don't fit my schedule (well, the kids schedules) right now. They've always been so helpful when I've gone in.


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

I live in a town with a population of 1000. For many years we had no local yarn store so I bought yarn on line or at a box store 40 miles away. We have had a wonderful lys now for about a year. Such a wonderful lady runs it and she will get any kind of yarn and now even fiber for spinners that we desire. She will also teach you knitting or crocheting and give you knitting needles or crochet hook. Also you do not have to purchase yarn from her to attend a class or get advice.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

EweLaLa said:


> I live in a town with a population of 1000. For many years we had no local yarn store so I bought yarn on line or at a box store 40 miles away. We have had a wonderful lys now for about a year. Such a wonderful lady runs it and she will get any kind of yarn and now even fiber for spinners that we desire. She will also teach you knitting or crocheting and give you knitting needles or crochet hook. Also you do not have to purchase yarn from her to attend a class or get advice.


What wonderful news! I hope she does very well. I'm so glad you have such a wonderful place to learn new things and I hope you meet other people who love to knit and crochet and you end up with a great socializing time there!

You might want to pass around the name of the store in case some of us get up that way.


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

raindancer said:


> What wonderful news! I hope she does very well. I'm so glad you have such a wonderful place to learn new things and I hope you meet other people who love to knit and crochet and you end up with a great socializing time there!
> 
> You might want to pass around the name of the store in case some of us get up that way.


Thank you for feeling the love! The owner is very well known in our town and I think she is doing quite well. I am a spinner, so is she and we have spinning every Thursday. She also lets me sell my homespun in her shop. It is just all win-win!


----------

